# Case condenser-autolite distributor



## Case52 (Feb 21, 2007)

02/24/07
Does anyone have his problem?
I have an autolite distributor. I have been getting tune up kits for my 52 Case Vac and the condenser does not fit because the loop bracket that goes around the condenser pushes the condenser againt the cam surface. I have been using my original condenser from 15 years ago with a brazed bracket.aelmet


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Have you tried giving the dist. number to your local parts store. We have had people come to the dealer ship for them but we only handle the OEM ones for the IH tractors. Haven't looked on the Case side to see what they show for a dist.
caseman-d


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Unless there is something special with a VAC autolite dist. a condenser either stores and discharges or it doesn't. Size matters not but how you attach it does physically!

Suggest you take the 15 yr old one that fits and take it to your favorite auto parts and they can find one identical to it!!

Dean


----------

